
Show HN: Ryeboard- a free virtual whiteboard (open beta) - tyherox
http://www.ryeboard.com/
======
Nadya
The site fails to load if an AdBlocker is present - throws an error "window.ga
is not a function" and causes the rest of the site to fail to load. Not sure
if this is intentional (it very well could be), so sharing it here.

~~~
tyherox
No, this is not intentional. I suspect a problem with google analytics... I'll
get right on it! Thanks for the feedback Nadya!

edit: Just deployed a fix that should allow you to view the page. Let me know
if it still doesn't work! Thanks again~

~~~
Nadya
It is working now - thanks! I'll try and take a look around during lunch. :)

------
mike-selmo
Looks really interesting!

Doesn't seem to work for me in chrome on my Macbook.

Can get to the board but the tools seem to be unresponsive. (Very possibly
user error - but I clicked around for a minute with no luck).

~~~
tyherox
Hi mike-selmo!

I should probably make it more obvious that the tools are supposed to be
dragged unto the board! Sorry, that's my bad and I'll definitely add tool-tips
and stuff soon. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
mike-selmo
I knew it was probably user error - since the site looked pretty polished and
clean. I don't know why I didn't try dragging...I might still be recovering
from the fourth of July.

I like the platform, do you have plans for any other tools? I think a freehand
marker option would be really nice and make it more of a virtual "white
board".

~~~
tyherox
Haha, had a crazy night huh?

Glad you like Ryeboard tho! I have a roadmap prepared on Trello you can check
out: [https://trello.com/b/lHnYluHG/ryeboard-road-
map](https://trello.com/b/lHnYluHG/ryeboard-road-map)

Definitely will add lots of more content soon~

------
dhumph
I recommend having a video or something that demonstrates how to use it. I
have to see it working before i signup. Even better, allow me to play in a
demo account.

~~~
tyherox
Hi dhumph, totally agree with you. This is a side project of mine and I didn't
really have much time to work on on-boarding yet! I just added a video tho and
will get around to adding a demo soon. Thanks for your feedback!

